# Accuwedge segmenting jig



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get one of these jigs yet and if so do you have a link to where??? It looks real interesting to use and looks well thought out for the bandsaw and making of wedges for turning segments.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.accu-slice.com

According to their web site:

****IMPORTANT NOTICE: The Accu-Wedge inventory is currently SOLD OUT. Sales have greatly exceeded our expectations. A new production run is now in process and the Accu-Wedge is expected to be ready for shipment by 12/15/2017. We are now accepting new orders for this December shipment.
*


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Wow… $345 is a good chunk of cash for that thing. It doesn't look much different than the seg-easy wedgie sled that you can make yourself. What advantages does it have?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I see you tube has a bunch of different video on making wedge sled. They look to difficult to make


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Need some extra cash for those gadgets but do look well thought out and well made.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I just specked out the band saw sled to the tune of $610 plus whatever shipping might be. For making thin slices I can do as good just by indexing off the right side of the blade against my Rockler jig. Am I missing something?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That seems to be a lot of cash. There are a number of sleds you could build to do the same thing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike just posted a blog on the subject

http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/116449


----------

